# Salutations



## Tatsuya (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello everyone,

     I'm Tatsuya - I'm new to the forum. I thought I'd go ahead and introduce myself. I look forward to conversing with fellow martial artists and hopefully learning a lot as well.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Paul B (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Tatsuya!  What art do you study?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Tatsuya (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. In response to Paul B's question, I studied the Korean art of Tae Kuk Mu Sul (I don't believe it's all that well known yet). I was maybe 10 months away from attaining the rank of black belt until I was injured several years ago. But I intend to return and, after acheiving this rank, intend to study Chinese kung fu (namely, snake kung fu and hopefully hung gar if I could ever find a school teaching that style in my area).


----------



## exile (Nov 30, 2006)

Greetings, Tatsuya, and welcome to the board---good to have you with us! Sorry to hear about your injury---am interested in learning more about your art. There's a good-sized contingent of KMA people on MT


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Looking forward to your posts..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey tatsuya,

Welcome to the forums.

Youll definately enjoy your stay here.



take care,
Chang


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, glad you joined us.  Welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome, Tasuya!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------

